# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Balustrade for new deck

## Jo West

Hi - I have just put in new merbau deck and am now looking for balustrading. Balustrades made with a timber hand rail plus stainless wire between posts look fantastic.  However I was given an indicative price of $1,000 per lineal metre from one supplier. Thats way too expensive for me because I have about 10 metres of balustrade to do.  
Can any one suggest of any other balustrade options that give the same open feel and modern look, but dont cost so much? Maybe something that uses timber plus a cheaper metal wire or rod. Or maybe something that is all timber, but has a modern look. Open to any suggestions.

----------


## Plastic Fang

My uncle has recently put in safety glass panels, mainly as he has a view over Port Phillip Bay that he wanted to maximise.  He still has the normal timber handrails but the glass panels look fantastic.  Not sure about cost there. 
Re. the steel cable quote - shop around because that sounds pretty steep.

----------


## Buggermedumplings

For stainless wires try www.miamistainless.com.au.  Ultra quick turnaround and priced pretty well.  They also have several methods depending on what look you're after.  I just did 2x 3 metre sections (14 wires in total) and cost a little over $300.

----------


## Jo West

thanks for the advice.   Miami Stainless look good

----------


## Riley

> Hi - I have just put in new merbau deck and am now looking for balustrading. Balustrades made with a timber hand rail plus stainless wire between posts look fantastic.  However I was given an indicative price of $1,000 per lineal metre from one supplier. Thats way too expensive for me because I have about 10 metres of balustrade to do.  
> Can any one suggest of any other balustrade options that give the same open feel and modern look, but dont cost so much? Maybe something that uses timber plus a cheaper metal wire or rod. Or maybe something that is all timber, but has a modern look. Open to any suggestions.

  A $1000.00 for 3.2mm wire is *ridiculous*
Need to know a few things though , 
Span between posts? ....hopefully under 1500mm
Difference in finished floor level to ground level?.... if its over 4.0m you cannot use wire.
Generally without having to put too much tension , posts at 1500mm, 11 strands at 80mm centers .

----------


## gpkennedy

I have just completed a stainless wire deck. 8 strands. Cost from Kebles Trading in Dandenong for 280m wire, 40 bottle screws, 40 end pieces, 80 screws and 80 plastic plugs, plus hire of mechanical swager was $870.  I did the job in 2 days.  This is for 5 runs (10 end posts)with 5 centre posts
Paint or stain the timber before installing wire, less fiddly that way.  Can give more detailed advice if required.  
George Kennedy in Parkdale http://www.keblestrading.com.au/
george_kennedy AT hotmail.com

----------


## Harrison

Have you heard of a vertical cable system called Sentrel? Check it out, just google it. hope this helps!

----------


## Jo West

Thanks again everyone for all the advice.   Will check out Kebelstrading and Sentrel.  Span between the posts on one  length is 2.2 metres, but it would be fine to install a new post between.  The other length is 8 metres with no posts yet so I can pretty much put them where I want

----------


## Riley

> I have just completed a stainless wire deck. 8 strands. Cost from Kebles Trading in Dandenong for 280m wire, 40 bottle screws, 40 end pieces, 80 screws and 80 plastic plugs, plus hire of mechanical swager was $870.  I did the job in 2 days.  This is for 5 runs (10 end posts)with 5 centre posts
> Paint or stain the timber before installing wire, less fiddly that way.  Can give more detailed advice if required.  
> George Kennedy in Parkdale http://www.keblestrading.com.au/
> george_kennedy AT hotmail.com

  Be very careful,
8 strands gives you 9 gaps , assuming a 50mm top rail and an initial balustrade height of 1000mm your gaps are 105mm.
This does not comply to the BCA. But its OK if your deck is less than 1000mm off the ground.
A table can be found on page 454 of the 2007 BCA Vol. 2 for the appropriate configuration.

----------


## UteMad

thought i already posted specs but if not pm and i try to get round to getting it up 
cheers utemad

----------


## kylwas

> thought i already posted specs but if not pm and i try to get round to getting it up 
> cheers utemad

  Hi 
Can not find the specs, could u please email them to me. I am a little confused about post spacing, max wire spans etc. 
Thanks 
Kylie :2thumbsup:

----------


## UteMad

Specs for all interested  http://www.steel-fittings.com/regulations.htm 
cheers utemad

----------

